# Halloween costume competition.



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello! ^_^
im not new here, i used to have an account a few months back. 

Basically, im holding a competition to help me decide on a costume for my my horse to go on our halloween pub ride (all horses dressed up & ride to our local pub lol) 

must be something scary! ;] 

the people that come up with the best 3 costumes will get a drawing/edited picture of their horse. 

GO GO GO. 

heres a picture of my horse if it helps for inspiration.


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Chansu said:


> Hello! ^_^
> im not new here, i used to have an account a few months back.
> 
> Basically, im holding a competition to help me decide on a costume for my my horse to go on our halloween pub ride (all horses dressed up & ride to our local pub lol)
> ...


He's pretty dark, what about a skeleton costume for him?


----------



## cooperandsandy717 (Oct 15, 2011)

He could be a doctor and you could be the patient! If you made yourself look pretty beat up and bloody that would look scary and then if you got a blue sheet and blue bell boots that could be his scrubs and attach a piece of blue fabric to your bridle to look like a mask!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

randomrider92 said:


> He's pretty dark, what about a skeleton costume for him?



Ooohhhh, I like that idea! :clap:


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

i love those! Thank You. Anymore ideas people? ^_^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I seriously love the skeleton horse idea. It'd be easy for you to dress up as something scary, like the headless horseman or even as another skeleton. Undead pony and rider hahaha


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Love the skeleton horse! You could go as one of the four horsemen of the apocalypse, Pestilence, War, Famine and Death. Do you have three friends you can team up with? :wink:


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

I really like the skeleton idea as well. Maybe you could add to it a little by dressing as a reaper of some sort. Also add a little bit to your horse. Make bodyarmor looking panels or something. Just use cardboard and go buy some gray/silver spraypaint or black sparkle spraypaint and glue or string them together. Kinda like this:










I know that Party City has this black gauze looking stuff you could drap over him and stuff. I think it would be awesome to do that... just to spice up the skeleton look  Good Luck!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha don't know if you find it scary but it would be weird lol

make your horse a donkey... give him the donkey tail and ears and make yourself pinocchio with a big noise and all... that was scary for the boys in that movie  
but i really love the skeleton  don't think you can really beat it lol good luck


----------

